# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > سوال: ایجاد فایل سیستم ویندوز روی لینوکس ?

## sinsin666

با عرض سلام وخسته نباشيد خدمت دوستان و عزيزان...
كسي روش ایجاد فایل سیستم ویندوز روی لینوکس را بلده ؟
ممنون...
 :لبخند:

----------

